# [CLAVIER-SOURIS] Long à la détente au démarrage

## mysix

Quand je démarre, à la fenêtre de login, je dois patienter à chaque fois 2 minutes afin que mon clavier usb ainsi que ma souris également usb soit disponible.

Il y a pas un moyen afin qu'ils soient directement prise en charge ?

----------

## mysix

up

----------

## xaviermiller

- quel est ton login manager ? kdm, gdm ?

- quel est ton desktop manager ? kde, gnome ?

- est-ce que hal et dbus sont bien démarrés ?

----------

## mysix

C'est kdm pour kde et oui ils sont bien démarré.

Remarque que j'avais des problème avec la souris dans mon xorg.conf, par conséquent je l'ai supprimé les lignes faisant référence à ma souris et ca démarré sans erreurs.

----------

## boozo

Oui et c'est normal ; c'est ce qui avait été signalé dans tes topics sur Xorg. Ayant activé le support pour Hal tes périfériques sont gérés en automatique notamment avec evdev. Dès lors toutes traces et/ou appels à des sections InputDevice dans le xorg.conf sont inutiles et doivent être supprimés pour éviter des conflits /parasitages éventuels. C'est pourquoi on teste d'abord sans xorg.conf et on régule ensuite si c'est non concluant ; en fonction des logs après un #startx.

Si d'aventure ou du fait d'un drivers CG récalcitrant un xorg.conf est requis, il doit rester "light" cad la plupart du temps seule la section Device avec les 2/3 lignes nécessaires et/ou suffisantes sont à conserver i.e.

```

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "NVIDIA Device"

    Driver         "nvidia"

        Option "NoLogo" "True"

        Option "TripleBuffer" "True"

        Option "BackingStore" "True"

#  BusID

EndSection
```

Espérant qu'ils ne soient pas aléatoires, si tu as une latence ou un comportement d'endormissement/réveil de périfériques, les pistes à explorer seront probablement dans les logs ; en tout cas se serait un bon point de départ pour identifier   :Wink: 

----------

